# Water heater on bricks



## Michaelcookplum

What is everyone's thoughts? Engineer at a condo unit emailed me today and wants me to install all new electric water heaters on bricks inside the metal pan. I've never actually done that in my time though I have removed old ones on bricks. I understand the reasoning why it has been done but like I said I've never done it so I'm just curious before I start doing it, should I? Or do I bust out some literature on him and tell him by code I cannot do that. Basically I have to go out of my way to go buy 3 freakin bricks per heater. And before you reply just so you know there are not legs on the heater. It's a flat bottom.
Thanks partners!


----------



## OldSchool

Michaelcookplum said:


> What is everyone's thoughts? Engineer at a condo unit emailed me today and wants me to install all new electric water heaters on bricks inside the metal pan. I've never actually done that in my time though I have removed old ones on bricks. I understand the reasoning why it has been done but like I said I've never done it so I'm just curious before I start doing it, should I? Or do I bust out some literature on him and tell him by code I cannot do that. Basically I have to go out of my way to go buy 3 freakin bricks per heater. And before you reply just so you know there are not legs on the heater. It's a flat bottom.
> Thanks partners!


Do what the engineer wants ... Ask for a change order and bill him accordingly


----------



## revenge

Most people raise them on bricks, reason being makes it easier to drain


----------



## Michaelcookplum

OldSchool said:


> Do what the engineer wants ... Ask for a change order and bill him accordingly


Just saw your "shark bite certified" under your name, ahahahah nice!


----------



## Relic

Make sure to consult with the manufacture so there won't be any warranty issues. There is no code issue with elevating the tank. And do what OldSchool said.


----------



## deerslayer

I prefer them that way and there is nothing in our code that would prevent the practice. Another pet peave of mine is people dropping the T and P into the pan, which is against most manufacturers instructions.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

I pretty much see them in a flood zone area's for the most part...with that being said if the water heater is up in the ceiling area, code requires you to install a Vacuum Breakers


----------



## Gettinit

Make sure you are not supposed to grout it in if you are getting it inspected.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

I was taught in my continuing education class that it is now code to have the water heater elevated above the flood level of the rim of the pan to prevent corroding the water heater if something such as the drain valve were to leak. Per ICC.


----------



## Michaelcookplum

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I was taught in my continuing education class that it is now code to have the water heater elevated above the flood level of the rim of the pan to prevent corroding the water heater if something such as the drain valve were to leak. Per ICC.


Didn't see anything in the 2012 ipc, but I'll check again. They say anything else?


----------



## deerslayer

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I was taught in my continuing education class that it is now code to have the water heater elevated above the flood level of the rim of the pan to prevent corroding the water heater if something such as the drain valve were to leak. Per ICC.


Makes good sense to me!


----------



## OldSchool

Might be under your building code or electrical safety code ...

Here under gas code bricks are not allowed ..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Michaelcookplum said:


> Didn't see anything in the 2012 ipc, but I'll check again. They say anything else?


I've never looked it up but aren't they using the 2009 book right now? 

They did give us print outs of the code changes but I don't know what I did with them. :jester:


----------



## Ghostmaker

Its hidden in the condensate drain portion of the code that pan appliances need to be elevated. T&P can also discharge to a pan as of 2009 IPC but you still must have an air gap above the pan lip.

We do not enforce it because of possible tipping issues. Besides it was given to building inspectors and is not a plumbing inspectors duty to read and tell him his own code...


----------

